# 6 Inch, Buck 3 Jaw Scrolling Adjustable Chuck Questions



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Jan 19, 2016)

G'day, 

Got a hold of a very nice condition, older 6 inch Buck 3 Jaw scrolling lathe chuck.  It does not have a backing plate. 
I have a Logan Model 820 with 1 1/2 -8 tpi spindle. This chuck is adjustable to true it up, very nice feature to have.  
Has anyone attempted to make a backing plate for something like this?  
I found one but for $200+ I would think 30+ years machining I can probably make it on my own, just checking to see if anyone else has attempted this.

Thanks

Richard


----------



## mksj (Jan 19, 2016)

Shar's sells backing plates for their zero set lathe chucks, and includes one for your spindle specs in a 6".  They also sell extra thick backing plates without the machined registration that can be machined down for set tru type chucks. Would be a starting point. Tools4cheap also had a wide selection, but the are going out of business . There are a few other vendors that sell a wide range of backing plates, but you save a lot by buying a generic one and finishing it yourself. 
http://www.shars.com/company/online-catalog?p=116


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jan 19, 2016)

mksj - that's what I did.  Worked out great.  I endorse your recommendation.

Hi Richard, a good topic you raise - see numerous recent posts on chuck back plates (by myself and others).  There has sort of been a run on chuck back plate questions (which is great, it means folks are getting into their work shops).


----------



## gi_984 (Feb 16, 2016)

MrPete 222 on You Tube has 3 videos on adjusting a Buck adjustable 3 jaw and making a new back plate for a threaded spindle.


----------

